# JMRCA finals



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

these are last years videos.. =)

its always fun to watch masami and atsushi.

A1
http://suda.mine.nu/2004EXP/A1.wmv

A2
http://suda.mine.nu/2004EXP/A2.wmv

A3
http://suda.mine.nu/2004EXP/A3.wmv


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So they race mod TC for 8 minutes? Whoa...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

and you wonder why they come here and can handle a 4-5 minute race without problems. ~ 

talk about battery control... after the first round this is how they are ramping up..

1. Daisuke Yoshioka - HB Cyclone/LRP
2. Masayuki Murai - HB Cyclone/Orion
3. Atsushi Hara - HB Cyclone/Orion

eesh.  Cyclones all over...

if anyone can read japanese http://hpiracing.exblog.jp/ 

sure... im japanese, but i was born here so i read at the pace of a sloth who is cross-eyed. so don't ask me to translate. 

http://www.jmrca.com/


----------

